# ed / ad



## Dankgerit

Ciao a tutti.

Stavo leggendo i thread perche avevo un dubbio ma non ricordavo qual'era .

Finalmente, eccolo:

En ocasiones, cuando la siguiente palabra inicia con vocal es necesario agregar una "d" al final de "e" o "a"... cierto?... esto es en todos los casos?

Lo pregunto porque esa idea yo tenía, pero en internet seguido me topo con cosas como:
- e il treno
- e il futuro
- viaggio a il brasile

... entonces me he confundido, será que esto es parte de la mala ortografía que se usa en internet o da igual decir "vorrei conoscere il passato, _e il_ futuro" .


----------



## Silvia10975

Dankgerit said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Stavo leggendo i thread perche avevo un dubbio ma non ricordavo qual'era (qual era) .
> 
> Finalmente, eccolo:
> 
> En ocasiones, cuando la siguiente palabra inicia con vocal es necesario agregar una "d" al final de "e" o "a"... cierto?... esto es en todos los casos?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque esa idea yo tenía, pero en internet seguido me topo con cosas como:
> - e il treno
> - e il futuro
> - il viaggio a il in brasile/ (io) viaggio verso il Brasile
> 
> ... entonces me he confundido, será que esto es parte de la mala ortografía que se usa en internet o da igual decir "vorrei conoscere il passato, _e il_ futuro" .



Buongiorno e scusami se mi sono permessa di apportare una piccola correzione e relativo suggerimento. La "d" eufonica (come ha detto correttamente Petalo), usata con "e" ed "a", davanti a parole che incominciano con vocale si ha *nell'uso scritto* normalmente, in quello orale non si utilizza.
Spero di aver aiutato 
Silvia.


----------



## irene.acler

Yo siempre ponía "ed" delante de palabras que empiezan por vocal, pero una profesora me dijo hace años que la "ed" se usa sólo exclusivamente antes de palabras que empiezan por "e" (por ejemplo "ed ecco che arrivarono..", "ed erano in due").
No sé, sería oportuno buscar un texto que explique realmente la regla..


----------



## MM2007

Y entonces la "ad" se usa solo antes de palabras que empiezan por "a"?


----------



## irene.acler

Según la regla que me han enseñado a mí, sí.


----------



## Silvia10975

Effettivamente non ho fatto la dovuta distinzione... "E adesso?" non diventa "Ed adesso?"... Anche se di immediato mi verrebbe da scrivere "Ad essere sinceri..."
Però confermo la correzione che mi ha fatto Irene: "e" diventa "ed" davanti a parole che iniziano per "e", "a" diventa "ad" con parole che iniziano per "a".
Ho fatto una piccola verifica sul dizionario, dice che "meno comunemente" si incontrano le forme eufoniche anche davanti a parole che iniziano per altre vocali... Le solite piccole eccezioni!
 Silvia


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie per la conferma, Silvia!
Effettivamente anch'io tenderei a dire "ad essere sinceri"..che strane ste lingue!!


----------



## reys

s10975 said:


> Effettivamente non ho fatto la dovuta distinzione... "E adesso?" non diventa "Ed adesso?"... Anche se di immediato mi verrebbe da scrivere "Ad essere sinceri..."
> Però confermo la correzione che mi ha fatto Irene: "e" diventa "ed" davanti a parole che iniziano per "e", "a" diventa "ad" con parole che iniziano per "a".
> Ho fatto una piccola verifica sul dizionario, dice che "meno comunemente" si incontrano le forme eufoniche anche davanti a parole che iniziano per altre vocali... Le solite piccole eccezioni!
> Silvia



Benissimo, Silvia! Quindi sarebbe:

Per *ed*: _Ed esempi_ 
_Ed allora_ 

Per *ad*: _Ad andare_ 
_Ad invadere_ 

Va bene così?  E lo più importante come hai detto, questo si usa soltanto nell'uso scritto.  Che interessante!

Saluti!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, así está bien!
Y sí, en el oral se tiene a poner esa "d" delante de todas las vocales (por lo menos yo!)


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> Sí, así está bien!
> Y sí, en el oral se tiene a poner esa "d" delante de todas las vocales (por lo menos yo!)



 Allora dici: _Ed adesso / Ed informare / Ad esame_ / Ad intossicare ??

Saluti!


----------



## irene.acler

A ver:
_ed adesso--> _no lo digo, más bien digo _e adesso_
_ed informare-->_ sí, este sí
_ad esame_--> no. Más bien diría _vado ad un esame_
_ad intossicare-->_ puede ser, luego depende también del contexto.

De todas formas, acuérdate de la regla que hemos dicho antes, para el escrito. Luego en el oral tampoco uno escucha si dices "ad" o "a" y "ed" o "e"!


----------



## reys

irene.acler said:


> A ver:
> _ed adesso--> _no lo digo, más bien digo _e adesso_
> _ed informare-->_ sí, este sí
> _ad esame_--> no. Más bien diría _vado ad un esame_
> _ad intossicare-->_ puede ser, luego depende también del contexto.
> 
> De todas formas, acuérdate de la regla que hemos dicho antes, para el escrito. Luego en el oral tampoco uno escucha si dices "ad" o "a" y "ed" o "e"!



Aaaah... Bene! Quindi, come altri casi,  dipenderà della parola e del contesto, vero? E non sempre porterà  la "d". 

E ricorderò la regola per l'uso scritto! 

Grazie mille, Irene!


----------



## irene.acler

reys said:


> Aaaah... Bene! Quindi, come altri casi, dipenderà d*a*lla parola e d*a*l contesto, vero? E non sempre porterà la "d".
> 
> E ricorderò la regola per l'uso scritto!
> 
> Grazie mille, Irene!


 
Sí, depende de la situación y del contexto (o de cómo suena mejor!), por lo que se refiere al oral.
En cuanto al escrito, pues la regla es esa!

Ciao!


----------



## dambor

Hola, tengo una duda sobre como se escribe la conjunción "y" en italiano, ya que a veces lo veo traducido como "e" y a veces como "ed". ¿Depende de que la palabra siguiente comience por vocal o no?
Por ejemplo, "inmediata y abundantemente"  se escribiria "immediatamente e abbondantemente" o bien "immediatamente ed abbondantemente".
Muchas gracias


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Dambor, 

la y spagnola si traduce con e. Quella d che tanto ti confonde è la cosiddetta "d eufonica", che oggi, di norma, si dovrebbe usare solo quando si incontrano due parole con vocali identiche, e non solo nel caso della e. 
In passato succedeva il contrario, e la d eufonica si aggiungeva sempre, anche nell'incontro tra due vocali diverse, ma oggi è più corretto non farlo.

Qualche esempio: 
- Giuseppe e Anita; Giuseppe ed Elena; 
- sono andata a Empoli; sono andata ad Ancona;
- è raro e poco raccomandabile l'uso della d eufonica con la o (od), o in quei casi in cui si produrrebbe una cacofonia per la presenza di un'altra d, come in questi casi: fino ad adesso ; gusti od odori .


----------



## Necsus

Nel forum Solo Italiano ci sono varie discussioni sull'argomento, una è questa: 'd eufonica'.


----------



## ursu-lab

dambor said:


> Hola, tengo una duda sobre como se escribe la conjunción "y" en italiano, ya que a veces lo veo traducido como "e" y a veces como "ed". ¿Depende de que la palabra siguiente comience por vocal o no?
> Por ejemplo, "inmediata y abundantemente"  se escribiria "immediatamente e abbondantemente" o bien "immediatamente ed abbondantemente".
> Muchas gracias



È esattamente uguale alla logica di "y/e" in spagnolo. 

Si usa "ed" solo quando è seguito da una parola che comincia per *"e" *(io e*d* Enrico...; Marco è simpatico e*d* è anche molto gentile; ecc.), esattamente come in spagnolo si usa la "e" al posto della congiunzione "y" quando una parola inizia con "i" (Marta y  e Irene).


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> È esattamente uguale alla logica di "y/e" in spagnolo.
> 
> Si usa "ed" solo quando è seguito da una parola che comincia per *"e" *(...)


 
Ma è falso, assolutamente falso!
Non c'è nulla di sbagliato nel dire "tu e*d* io" oppure "fino a*d* ora".

Non inventiamo regole inesistenti e non confondiamo le idee agli stranieri.
Si può tutt'al più parlare di consigli stilistici: 
- prima di una parola che inizia per vocale si può (ma non è affatto obbligatorio) aggiungere una d eufonica, soprattutto (ma non solo) se la vocale iniziale della parola è la stessa.

Sono considerazioni che si ritrovano anche nella discussione segnalata da Necsus nel post #16.


----------



## ursu-lab

Montesacro, già da diversi anni le *norme editoriali* di *TUTTE *le case editrici italiane specificano che *si usa "ed" solo davanti a "e"*. 
Se hai lavorato presso qualche casa editrice sicuramente ti avranno consegnato un pacchetto di pagine con le norme editoriali: ecco, se cerchi bene, troverai la righina con la raccomandazione sull'uso della congiunzione "e".

Non è che sia sbagliato (tra l'altro, dove avrei scritto che è "sbagliato"? ), semplicemente non si usa più. E, se scrivi "ed", semplicemente* te lo tolgono* e mettono una bella "e".
Quindi, nei libri pubblicati in italiano in formato cartaceo almeno degli ultimi dieci anni, *non *troverai da nessuna parte "Milano e*d* Ancona". Tutto qui.


----------



## Blechi

Dankgerit said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> 
> Stavo leggendo i thread perche avevo un dubbio ma non ricordavo qual'era .
> 
> Finalmente, eccolo:
> 
> En ocasiones, cuando la siguiente palabra inicia con vocal es necesario agregar una "d" al final de "e" o "a"... cierto?... esto es en todos los casos?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque esa idea yo tenía, pero en internet seguido me topo con cosas como:
> - e il treno
> - e il futuro
> - viaggio a il brasile
> 
> ... entonces me he confundido, será que esto es parte de la mala ortografía que se usa en internet o da igual decir "vorrei conoscere il passato, _e il_ futuro" .


 
La d si aggiunge quando le due vocali che la precedono e seguono sono uguali.
Il passato* e il* futuro è corretto Bruno *ed Elisa* è corretto.
Molto spesso la d viene aggiunta, per ignoranza delle regole, anche quando non servirebbe.
Io uso _...ed Elisa _sia nella forma scritta che in quella orale.

 Pinco ed Elisa sono andati ad Ancona. Preferisci guardare od odorare i fiori? Lasciamo liberi od occupiamo questi posti? 
 Anna ed il suo amico. Andiamo ad Isernia. Erano bianchi od erano neri?

Si tratta di regole.


----------



## Montesacro

Blechi said:


> La d si aggiunge quando le due vocali che la precedono e seguono sono uguali.
> Il passato* e il* futuro è corretto Bruno *ed Elisa* è corretto.
> Molto spesso la d viene aggiunta, per ignoranza delle regole, anche quando non servirebbe.
> Io uso _...ed Elisa _sia nella forma scritta che in quella orale.
> 
> Pinco ed Elisa sono andati ad Ancona. Preferisci guardare od odorare i fiori? Lasciamo liberi od occupiamo questi posti?
> Anna ed il suo amico. Andiamo ad Isernia. Erano bianchi od erano neri?
> 
> Si tratta di regole.


 

Sono stupefatto!
Eppure non credo sia difficile capire che non si tratta di regole.
Vabbè, alzo bandiera bianca.



ursu-lab said:


> Montesacro, già da diversi anni le *norme editoriali* di *TUTTE *le case editrici italiane specificano che *si usa "ed" solo davanti a "e"*.
> Se hai lavorato presso qualche casa editrice sicuramente ti avranno consegnato un pacchetto di pagine con le norme editoriali: ecco, se cerchi bene, troverai la righina con la raccomandazione sull'uso della congiunzione "e".
> 
> Non è che sia sbagliato (tra l'altro, dove avrei scritto che è "sbagliato"? ), semplicemente non si usa più. E, se scrivi "ed", semplicemente* te lo tolgono* e mettono una bella "e".
> Quindi, nei libri pubblicati in italiano in formato cartaceo almeno degli ultimi dieci anni, *non *troverai da nessuna parte "Milano e*d* Ancona". Tutto qui.


 
Non si usa più? Non viene usato più da chi? 
Di chi stai parlando?
Ah, tu parli di "norme editoriali"... non lo avevi specificato prima.

Mah, cercando su google books la frase  "ed altro" (impostando la ricerca per libri pubblicati dopo il 2000) si ottiene un discreto numero di risultati.
Pare che la tua affermazione categorica
nei libri pubblicati in italiano in formato cartaceo almeno degli ultimi dieci anni, *non *troverai da nessuna parte "Milano e*d* Ancona". 
non trovi poi riscontro nei fatti.


----------



## Larroja

Montesacro said:


> nei libri pubblicati in italiano in formato cartaceo almeno degli ultimi dieci anni, *non *troverai da nessuna parte "Milano e*d* Ancona".
> non trovi poi riscontro nei fatti.



Sono d'accordo, direi anzi che non trova nessun risconto nei fatti. Le case editrici unificano con delle norme i testi che pubblicano, e la maggior parte ha probabilmente adottato la regola della d eufonica limitata all'incontro tra vocali uguali e ne chiede l'applicazione. Per mia esperienza, però, un conto è il libro tradotto, che la casa editrice tenderà a uniformare ai propri criteri, compresa la d eufonica, altro conto è il libro di uno scrittore italiano: ce ne sono di ottima penna e chiara fama che continuano a usare ed e ad con vocali diverse da e, a, e nessuno si permetterebbe di correggerli. 
Per finire, vi rimando a questa illuminante e spero definitiva pagina dell'Accademia della Crusca, dove si attesta l'uso della d eufonica con vocali uguali come "indicazione" corretta e coerente con un processo di semplificazione della lingua, ma non ancora strettamente normativa: ---> la d eufonica.


----------



## ursu-lab

Per esperienza personale, le case editrici per cui ho lavorato ( una decina, di cui tre appartenenti a grandi gruppi editoriali) avevano tutte inserito, nell'elenco delle norme tipografiche, la "regola" della congiunzione "e", aggiungendo le eventuali eccezioni limitate ad alcune locuzioni "intoccabili". Si trattava, come dice Larroja, di traduzioni in italiano da altre lingue. Nel caso di una "creazione" originale ( per es. anche un articolo) naturalmente è più difficile che modifichino il testo consegnato dall'autore.

"... ed altro" fa parte di quel gruppo di locuzioni in cui il rimando al latino "et" (vd. articolo della Crusca) è più spontaneo e si tende a mantenere la "ed". Non ci trovo nulla di strano. Lo stesso discorso vale per finora/fino ad ora, a nessuno salterebbe in testa di scrivere "fino a ora" con 3 vocali consecutive... 
Per quanto riguarda altri usi più generici, cercando "ed Ancona" in "google books" dell'ultimo decennio (quando non sono atti di congressi, ricordiamoci che si tratta perlopiù di case editrici minori e di molte auto-edizioni, tra cui "semplici" tesi universitarie), risultano circa 150 occorrenze (alcuni dei risultati sono in altre lingue e in altri casi appare ed. Ancona nel senso di "casa editrice"). Di "e Ancona" ce ne sono circa 1400 (anche questi contati per difetto): dieci volte tanto.
Altro esempio banale, "ed Alberto" 754, "e Alberto" 11.000...

La domanda è stata rivolta da uno studente che studia l'italiano come *lingua straniera*, perché dovrebbe "perdere tempo" e imparare un uso generico che di fatto sta ormai scomparendo?



> ... entonces me he confundido, será que esto es parte de la mala  ortografía que se usa en internet o da igual decir "vorrei conoscere il  passato, *e il* futuro


A questa domanda, che poi è la domanda del thread, per *correttezza *e con un minimo di buon senso, bisogna rispondere che "no da igual" scrivere "il passato ed il futuro" o "il passato e il futuro", ma che è *più *corretto/indicato/consigliato scrivere "il passato *e* il futuro".
E poi aggiungere che c'è una decina, ventina al massimo di locuzioni (che incontrerà via via che studia la lingua italiana) in cui l'uso di "ed/ad" si mantiene anche quando non sono seguite da una vocale identica.


----------



## ninux

MM2007 said:


> Y entonces la "ad" se usa solo antes de palabras que empiezan por "a"?


 Yo no podría decirte que esta es la regla: es muy común en italiano decir *ad esempio,*
mientras *a esempio* no me suena mucho...


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> La domanda è stata rivolta da uno studente che studia l'italiano come *lingua straniera*, perché dovrebbe "perdere tempo" e imparare un uso generico che di fatto sta ormai scomparendo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. entonces me he confundido, será que esto es parte de la mala ortografía que se usa en internet o da igual decir "vorrei conoscere il passato, *e il* futuro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A questa domanda, che poi è la domanda del thread, per *correttezza *e con un minimo di buon senso, bisogna rispondere che "no da igual" scrivere "il passato ed il futuro" o "il passato e il futuro", ma che è *più *corretto/indicato/consigliato scrivere "il passato *e* il futuro".
> E poi aggiungere che c'è una decina, ventina al massimo di locuzioni (che incontrerà via via che studia la lingua italiana) in cui l'uso di "ed/ad" si mantiene anche quando non sono seguite da una vocale identica.
Click to expand...



Questa discussione sta diventando sempre più assurda. 
Su di essa aleggia la presenza di una fantomatica “regola”, secondo la quale bisogna dire “Svizzera e Austria” e non “Svizzera ed Austria”, oppure “vado a Empoli” e non “vado ad Empoli”.
Be’, non metto in dubbio che le forme senza la _d_ eufonica, negli esempi sopra citati, siano più frequenti nell’uso e quindi per un certo verso anche più consigliabili.

E non metto neanche in dubbio che quando _a_ ed _e_ sono seguite da parole che iniziano con la stessa vocale si tende quasi sempre ad aggiungere una _d_.

E del resto anch’io mi comporto spontaneamente secondo queste linee.

Ma si tratta di preferenze d’uso, non di regole.
E da ciò discende che il bollare un’opzione (e sottolineo opzione) più “corretta” dell’altra è una vera e propria – scusate la schiettezza – frescaccia.

Mi incuriosisce pure l’accenno ad alcune locuzioni nelle quali sarebbe più evidente il fatto che gli “antenati” latini di a ed e finivano con una consonante, e che quindi tendono a presentare la d eufonica anche se, secondo la fantomatica “regola”, non dovrebbero.
Al massimo queste eccezioni sarebbero una ventina.
Le si potrebbe elencare tutte, così avremo finalmente delle linee guida esaustive che ci consentiranno di non incappare più nell’opzione meno “corretta”.


----------



## olaszinho

Montesacro said:


> Questa discussione sta diventando sempre più assurda.
> Su di essa aleggia la presenza di una fantomatica “regola”, secondo la quale bisogna dire “Svizzera e Austria” e non “Svizzera ed Austria”, oppure “vado a Empoli” e non “vado ad Empoli”.
> Be’, non metto in dubbio che le forme senza la _d_ eufonica, negli esempi sopra citati, siano più frequenti nell’uso e quindi per un certo verso anche più consigliabili.
> 
> E non metto neanche in dubbio che quando _a_ ed _e_ sono seguite da parole che iniziano con la stessa vocale si tende quasi sempre ad aggiungere una _d_.
> 
> E del resto anch’io mi comporto spontaneamente secondo queste linee.
> 
> Ma si tratta di preferenze d’uso, non di regole.
> E da ciò discende che il bollare un’opzione (e sottolineo opzione) più “corretta” dell’altra è una vera e propria – scusate la schiettezza – frescaccia.
> 
> Mi incuriosisce pure l’accenno ad alcune locuzioni nelle quali sarebbe più evidente il fatto che gli “antenati” latini di a ed e finivano con una consonante, e che quindi tendono a presentare la d eufonica anche se, secondo la fantomatica “regola”, non dovrebbero.
> Al massimo queste eccezioni sarebbero una ventina.
> Le si potrebbe elencare tutte, così avremo finalmente delle linee guida esaustive che ci consentiranno di non incappare più nell’opzione meno “corretta”.


 


Pienamente d'accordo con te. Non vi è neppure accordo fra gli esperti di grammatica. Quelli seri, almeno, non prescrivono una regola fissa.


----------



## buenaparte

L'uso di ad-ed-od ha la finalità di rendere l'espressione' più melodiosa, perciò è difficile stabilire il loro uso come una regola da rispettare in tutti in casi. Cioè, se va bene per "vado ad Ancona" non va tanto bene se "vado ad Ancona *ad ad*empiere dei doverì"



ninux said:


> Yo no podría decirte que esta es la regla: es muy común en italiano decir *ad esempio,*
> mientras *a esempio* no me suena mucho...


Ho notato un uso più frequente di _'per esempio' _che di _'ad esempio'._
_'A esempio'_, invece viene usato in luogo di _'esemplare',_ che serve di esempio_._


----------



## ursu-lab

olaszinho said:


> Pienamente d'accordo con te. Non vi è neppure accordo fra gli esperti di grammatica. Quelli seri, almeno, non prescrivono una regola fissa.




Dal sito della Crusca:


> L'uso della 'd' eufonica, secondo le indicazioni del famoso storico  della lingua Bruno Migliorini, dovrebbe essere limitato ai casi di  incontro della stessa vocale


Quindi ne deduco che non annoveri Bruno Migliorini tra gli "esperti di grammatica". Ok, il tuo discorso è chiarissimo. Mi potresti citare qualche "esperto" di grammatica che raccomanda l'uso di ed/ad con tutte le vocali? Tra l'altro, io non ho mai parlato di "errore", ma di semplice "norma d'uso".

Infine, copio testualmente dalle "norme editoriali" di una delle più importanti case editrici italiane:


> Si usi *sempre *ed e ad davanti a parola che inizi *con vocale identica, altrimenti si usi e, a.*
> ...
> Usare* per *esempio e non *ad *esempio


C'è qualche casa editrice italiana che raccomanda il contrario o che più semplicemente *non inserisce questa norma* tra i propri criteri?

Anche Oriana Fallaci ha scritto un libro intitolato "Un cappello pieno di ciliege" senza la "i", però poteva permetterselo perché era O.Fallaci... A tutti gli altri comuni mortali, tra cui la sottoscritta, a scuola l'avrebbero segnato come un errore, pur non essendolo.


----------



## ninux

ursu-lab said:


> Infine, copio testualmente dalle "norme editoriali" di una delle più importanti case editrici italiane:
> 
> 
> 
> Si usi *sempre *ed e ad davanti a parola che inizi *con vocale identica, altrimenti si usi e, a.*
> ...
> Usare* per *esempio e non *ad *esempio
> 
> 
> 
> C'è qualche casa editrice italiana che raccomanda il contrario o che più semplicemente *non inserisce questa norma* tra i propri criteri?
Click to expand...


Ursula, grazie!
Ma io mi sono ormai *cristallizzato con ad esempio* e non ci vedo niente di male...
vedi collegamento wikipedia locuzioni con D eufonica.
Dici che se scrivessi un libro con scritto "_ad esempio, ad eccezione di Adamo ed Eva, abbiamo tutti l'ombelico, tu ed io compresi_" non me lo pubblica nessuno così?


----------



## olaszinho

Luciano Satta a pag. 461 della sua grammatica italiana scrive:

Ripetiamo un consiglio: usare la *d* quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è la stessa: _ad andare_, _ed Europa_, _od obbligare_; non usarla quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è diversa: _a esempio_, _e io_, _o anche_; non usarla nemmeno quando, pur essendo la vocale iniziale della parola seguente la stessa, vi sia nei dintorni un'altra _d_ a dar noia all'orecchio: _a Adamo_, _e educato_, _o odore._... *Un consiglio, sia ben chiaro, e non una regola, e nemmeno una regoletta*...


----------



## ursu-lab

ninux said:


> Ursula, grazie!
> Ma io mi sono ormai *cristallizzato con ad esempio* e non ci vedo niente di male...
> vedi collegamento wikipedia locuzioni con D eufonica.
> Dici che se scrivessi un libro con scritto "_ad esempio, ad eccezione di Adamo ed Eva, abbiamo tutti l'ombelico, tu ed io compresi_" non me lo pubblica nessuno così?



"Ad esempio" lo uso anch'io, ma se nelle case editrici non lo vogliono cosa vuoi che faccia? Che li denunci per sadismo nei confronti dei loro collaboratori?

Insomma, cosa volete che vi dica, si vede che queste norme, nel XXI secolo (non nel primo Novecento) le mandano solo a me solo per rompermi i...



> Luciano Satta a pag. 461 della sua grammatica italiana scriveue congiunzioni, *e, o,* e una preposizione, *a,* consentono l'aggiunta di una *d* per legarsi meglio alla parola che le segue e che comincia con vocale. Ma è sempre necessario scrivere *ed*, *od*, *ad*? Ripetiamo un consiglio: usare la *d* quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è la stessa: _ad andare_, _ed Europa_, _od obbligare_; non usarla quando la vocale iniziale della parola seguente è diversa: _a esempio_, _e io_, _o anche_; non usarla nemmeno quando, pur essendo la vocale iniziale della parola seguente la stessa, vi sia nei dintorni un'altra _d_ a dar noia all'orecchio: _a Adamo_, _e educato_, _o odore._


Sarà, ma io qui leggo *la stessa cosa* che dice Migliorini, detta con più cordialità magari, ma esattamente la stessa cosa.
E la risposta che darei a uno straniero che studia la lingua italiana sarebbe anche quella sempre uguale: evitare di scrivere "la nave ed il treno" e scrivere "la nave *e il *treno".

Sempre da Satta: 





> Sicché è difficile trovare lo scrittore fermo e coerente in un senso o nell'altro.


E il *lavoro di redazione della casa editrice*  (non sempre presente o accurato nelle case editrici minori)? Magari  ogni tanto c'entra qualcosa in questi cambiamenti, no? Non è che l'opera  passi automaticamente dalla macchina da scrivere/computer dell'autore  allo scaffale del lettore...

Può perfettamente darsi che autori che avevano scartato o, al contrario,  abusato della "d" eufonica nelle loro opere, in una nuova edizione  aggiornata (si pensi ai Meridiani, per es.) vengano in seguito  "corretti" seguendo i più recenti criteri adottati dalle case editrici.

Nel frattempo, vi informo che la congiunzione "od" pare che sia definitivamente passata a miglior vita, per cui la "d" eufonica con "o" non viene nemmeno presa in considerazione dai vari linguisti e dalle case editrici. (infatti nelle "norme" non viene citata).

Scandaloso, vero? La "od" è morta e nemmeno un triste trafiletto o un necrologio sul giornale per ricordarla. Mah...


----------



## Blechi

Montesacro said:


> Sono stupefatto!
> Eppure non credo sia difficile capire che non si tratta di regole.
> Vabbè, alzo bandiera bianca.


 
Quando andavo alla scuola italiana mi è stata insegnata come regola ...
e se leggi la prima parte dell'articolo citato da Larroja, potrai accettare di aver scoperto qualcosa di nuovo oggi . Forse io sono molto vecchia e ai miei tempi di scolaretta tutto veniva insegnato e codificato in regole, vai a sapere!


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> a nessuno salterebbe in testa di scrivere "fino a ora" con *3 vocali consecutive*...


Ma, se è per questo, ci sono tre vocali consecutive anche qui:



ursu-lab said:


> ma che è più corretto/indicato/consigliato scrivere "il passato e il futuro".





ursu-lab said:


> evitare di scrivere "la nave ed il treno" e scrivere "la nave e il treno".


Devo dire che a me piace più "fino a ora" di "fino ad ora", la cui sonorità mi fa venire in mente il verbo "adorare". 

Non può ognuno scegliere soggettivamente?


P.S.: Addio, od.


----------



## Montesacro

honeyheart said:


> Devo dire che a me piace più "fino a ora" di "fino ad ora", la cui sonorità mi fa venire in mente il verbo "adorare".



E allora usa "fino a ora", se ti suona meglio. 



honeyheart said:


> Non può ognuno scegliere soggettivamente?



Sì.
Alla tua domanda mirata si può rispondere con un semplice e chiaro monosillabo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Solo una piccola e ultima precisazione: per qualche ragione è stato "coniato" il più semplice e conciso "finora"...


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> Solo una piccola e ultima precisazione: per qualche ragione è stato "coniato" il più semplice e conciso "finora"...



Già, è vero, esiste anche finora!
Certamente honeyheart conoscerà già questa parola, però a beneficio di altri riportiamone la definizione (dal Treccani):



> *finóra* (o f*in óra*) avv. –
> 
> 1. Fino a questo momento:_ le notizie giunte f.; i progressi compiuti f. dalla scienza._ Si preferisce scrivere staccato, e ha la variante_ fino a(d) ora_, quando indica esattamente l’ora o il momento presente: _ho aspettato fin ora; dove sei stato fino a ora_


----------



## Massimo_m

irene.acler said:


> Yo siempre ponía "ed" delante de palabras que empiezan por vocal, pero una profesora me dijo hace años que la "ed" se usa sólo exclusivamente antes de palabras que empiezan por "e" (por ejemplo "ed ecco che arrivarono..", "ed erano in due").
> No sé, sería oportuno buscar un texto que explique realmente la regla..



Anche secondo me questo è l'uso corretto della consonante eufonica. Allo stesso modo la "d" eufonica si può usare dopo la preposizione "a" solo se la parola successiva inizia a sua volta con la lettera "a", e non invece quando inizia con altre vocali. Per esempio, è corretto "ad arrivare" ma non "ad invitare".
Tra le tante fonti che affermano questa regola si può vedere l'Accademia della crusca: http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3936&ctg_id=44 
(che del resto cita Migliorini, a sua volta già citato in questa discussione da Ursu-lab).
Saluti.



Dankgerit said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Lo pregunto porque esa idea yo tenía, pero en internet seguido me topo con cosas como:
> - e il treno
> - e il futuro
> - viaggio a il brasile
> .


Scusa la correzione, ma in italiano "a il" diventa sempre "al"; inoltre, non si viaggia "a" ma "verso" o "in" un Paese straniero .
 Su questi altri temi però conviene aprire nuove discussioni.


----------



## honeyheart

Muchas gracias, Montesacro y ursu-lab, por las respuestas; y sí, más allá del tema de discusión que nos ocupa en este hilo, sin duda "finora" es la palabra que resulta más cómoda para usar en estas frases.


----------



## Montesacro

Massimo_m said:


> Anche secondo me questo è l'uso corretto della consonante eufonica. Allo stesso modo la "d" eufonica si può usare dopo la preposizione "a" solo se la parola successiva inizia a sua volta con la lettera "a", e non invece quando inizia con altre vocali. Per esempio, è corretto "ad arrivare" ma non "ad invitare".
> Tra le tante fonti che affermano questa regola si può vedere l'Accademia della crusca: http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=3936&ctg_id=44
> (che del resto cita Migliorini, a sua volta già citato in questa discussione da Ursu-lab).
> Saluti.


 
Ancora con questa storia? Che cos'è, uno scherzo?
Sono letteralmente allibito: come può un madrelingua italiano affermare che "ad invitare" non è corretto?

Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno citasse una fonte a sostegno di questa tesi strampalata (cioè che "ad invitare" non è corretto).

PS: faccio notare _en passant_ (a quanto pare ce n'è bisogno) che nessuna delle fonti citate in questa discussione autorizza ad affermare che "ad invitare" non è corretto (neanche Migliorini, le cui parole oltretutto non vengono mai riportate).
Nessuna.
Nessuna.
E perché? Perché non c'è nessuna regola sulla _d_ eufonica, nessuna norma che stabilisce quando il suo uso è corretto e quando non lo è.
Nessuna.


----------



## olaszinho

> "Ancora con questa storia? Che cos'è, uno scherzo?
> Sono letteralmente allibito: come può un madrelingua italiano affermare che "ad invitare" non è corretto.."


 
Probabilmente nessuno legge mai il Corriere della Sera, Repubblica, Il Giornale, letteratura e saggi contemporanei od altro. Un conto è suggerire un uso o una preferenza, un'altra imporre una regola prescrittiva che, nel caso della d eufonica, è del tutto fuori luogo. Sono un attento osservatore dei fenomeni linguistici, e mi pare di notare che, fra l'altro, la d eufonica (con la preposizione a e la congiunzione e) non sia affatto in regressione, anzi si sta sempre più diffondendo anche fra i giovani e i giovanissimi. Basterebbe leggere un loro scritto o ascoltare qualche loro interrogazione a scuola.


----------



## Massimo_m

Montesacro said:


> Ancora con questa storia? Che cos'è, uno scherzo?
> Sono letteralmente allibito: come può un madrelingua italiano affermare che "ad invitare" non è corretto?
> 
> Mi piacerebbe che qualcuno citasse una fonte a sostegno di questa tesi strampalata (cioè che "ad invitare" non è corretto).
> 
> PS: faccio notare _en passant_ (a quanto pare ce n'è bisogno) che nessuna delle fonti citate in questa discussione autorizza ad affermare che "ad invitare" non è corretto (neanche Migliorini, le cui parole oltretutto non vengono mai riportate).
> Nessuna.
> Nessuna.
> E perché? Perché non c'è nessuna regola sulla _d_ eufonica, nessuna norma che stabilisce quando il suo uso è corretto e quando non lo è.
> Nessuna.



Hiii, Montesacro, quanto t'arrabbi!!
Stiamo scambiando le nostre opinioni sulla "d" eufonica, non è in gioco la nostra personalità.  
Se posso permettermi di dire la mia senza che nessuno si senta in dovere d'informarmi che sono strampalato, vorrei segnalare che la sfumatura tra le "regole" e ciò che è solo "consigliabile" a me sembra davvero molto sottile, anche perché per chi viola le regole della lingua non è ancora prevista la reclusione o altre sanzioni particolari. 
E siccome anche tu dici che _"che le forme senza la d eufonica, negli esempi sopra citati, siano più frequenti nell’uso e quindi per un certo verso _*anche più consigliabili*_"_, aggiungi  _"E non metto neanche in dubbio che quando a ed __e sono seguite da parole che iniziano con la stessa vocale si tende quasi sempre ad aggiungere una __d"_, e  concludi addirittura "_E del resto anch’io mi comporto spontaneamente secondo queste linee_" (tutto nel #25), alla fine si scopre che la pensiamo allo stesso modo: consigliamo d'usare la "d" eufonica solo tra vocali identiche, e sconsigliamo d'usarla negli altri casi.
Certo, poi tu ci tieni a chiarire con grande fermezza che questa non è una regola inderogabile; ma francamente, te lo devo dire, la differenza tra sostenere che una scelta sia "più consigliabile" oppure che sia "più corretta" non giustifica tutta quest'animosità.
Per il resto, non ho alcun problema ad ammettere che io stesso uso spesso "ad esempio" o altre forme del genere: posso darti ragione senza nessuna difficoltà su questo, e le difficoltà diminuirebbero ancora se il tuo tono fosse più cordiale.


----------

